# The Happy Scientist



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Has anyone subscribed to this site? It looks like he has some good videos. I watched a sample one-he even has a few of his bloopers at the end.
The Happy Scientist

I found it through the homeschool buyers coop. A site I also just learned about yesterday. It has so many programs I never heard of. Wish I had found it before.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I had not heard of him. I like Mad about Jesus. Although it's Christian based, he has some aweseome science experiments. I am a children's pastor and have used many of his experiments teaching the kids. The one that had the whole church talking and the parents coming back to the Children's church was when I had the kids walk on water. Here's the link for anyone interested.

Home


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

That is a very cool site! Thanks.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

You're welcome. I really like it and use it alot.


----------



## alpidarkomama (Jan 22, 2012)

We LOVE The Happy Scientist. We watch experiments on there nearly every day and at least a couple of times a week one or more of my children recreates experiments that he does in his videos. We'd gladly pay full price ($20/year), but have loved the 50% off discount through the homeschool buyers coop. It's a top-notch educational resource.


----------

